# Show us your pens.



## Dave I

Heres mine.

Had the Starwalker ball pen a week, had the others 11 Years and still going strong. hope you like them.


----------



## flea77

You asked for it!:-!


































































































































































































































































































































































































































Allan


----------



## banu

WOW. I normally just browse in 'here' but I am compelled to say ... WOW what a collection.


----------



## 04lund2025

Here is a sampling of my collection at this moment of time.






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Sandra


----------



## RIC

WOW you guys have great taste! 

I've tried taking photos of my favorite, a Nakaya, that I had made a few years ago, but it's hard to capture. This one will be handed down to my daughter. I had Richard Binder grind the soft medium nib to a super smooth stub. The pen looks large but is very light and well balanced.

Like I said my photog skills are challenged o| so here's a link to Nakaya's website with photos of my pen.

http://www.nakaya.org/special/en_akebono.html

It's blue that fades to black with mother of pearl sprinkled into the Urushi. It gives it a celestial look. I also had Nakaya put my last name in kanji on the barrel.


----------



## Dave I

Wow, those collections are stunning:-!, thank you all very, very much for showing them to us. I have too many questions at the moment, I will be back!


----------



## Shangas

My current collection (apologies for the crummy photo, I really only have time to take the one "group shot").










All these pens are in working condition.

Left to right:

Waterman. Unknown. Canadian-made junior-size lever-filler. Flexible Italic nib. Repaired it myself. Flea-market find.

Waterman 502. Circa mid 1940s. English-made lever-filler. Fine nib. Repaired it myself. Flea-market find.

Waterman Phileas. Circa 1980s. French-made c/c filler. Fine nib. Another flea-market find which I fixed up.

Parker Duofold. Circa 1928. American-made button-filler. Fine nib. Bought on eBay.

Parker 51. Circa 1950s. American-made aerometric-filler. Medium nib. Flea-market find. In working condition. Repairs unnecessary.

Parker 51 Flighter. Circa 1950s. American-made aerometric-filler. Fine nib. Bought at antiques shop in working condition.

Parker 51. Circa 1950s. American-made aerometric-filler. Fine nib. Flea-market find. In working condition, repairs unnecessary. Bought together with the other black '51' as a pair.

Parker 45. Circa 1970s. Australian-made. Squeeze-converter filler. Medium flexible nib. Thrift-store find. Working condition.

Mentmore Diploma. Date unknown. British-made lever-filler with fine nib. Flea-market find, bought in working condition.

Montblanc 145 Chopin. Bought 2006. Christmas present. Fine-nibbed c/c filler.

Montblanc Classique (?) ballpoint, circa 1996. Given to me by dad.

Mabie-Todd Blackbird. Circa 1946. English-made lever-filler with fine nib. Flea-market find. Repaired it myself.

Cross Metropolis. 2000. Birthday present. Medium-nibbed c/c filler.

Campo Marzio Minny. Bought 2003. Christmas present. Fine-nibbed c/c filler.

Summit S-100. Date unknown. English-made lever-filler. Repair-project. Fea-market find. Medium nib.

Chinese pen with medium nib. Forget the maker. Something X450...

Vis-pens. Italian-made squeeze-fillers. Parker '51' knockoffs. Repair-practice.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## spluurfg

On the right: Starwalker ball/roller/fountain

In the fore: Faber Castell Slim Guilloche/Chevron

On the box: left is Parker Silver Tartan 18k nib, right is Caran d'Ache rhodium and silver plated ball pen (these crop up half price at the penshop all the time if you live in the UK, great for gifts)

Far left: Yard-o-led regent pattern ball pen in solid sterling (not plated, but it's a pleasure to shine up).

Not pictured is a waterman ball, a cross roller, and a pair of really old 'givenchy' pens from hong kong that have the nicest gell roller i've ever encountered.


----------



## Militarywatchdude

I never understood pen collecting untill I saw this thread. Those pens are gorgeous (as are the photographs!!). I have one solid gold Mont Blanc that I like very much.


----------



## HeadOffice

Greetings all!!! Thought I'd step over from a few of the watch forums...

Montegrappa Senna (FP & RollerBall)
Lamy Persona


----------



## OILMAN

some beautiful pens.......


----------



## Kafka-Cloud

Hello,






Aurora 88 (first model around 1950) flexible fine nib


Omas Ogiva medium nib


Red black ebonite, with bexley broad nib from Brian Gray (Edison Pen Co. formerly Pencraft)


Visconti voyager medium nib


Danitrio raw ebonite flexi fine nib


----------



## Dave I




----------



## Solly

>


I have a Chinese "hommage"



















Jinhao fountain pen. Very cheap, but very nice pens. The finish could be a bit better but they have very smooth nibs.


----------



## ChainWhip

Many beautiful pens here...

I took a quick shot last night of some of mine:


----------



## Loddonite

Oh dear, I wish I hadn't found this thread, it's going to be expensive. I had a vague idea that there were some nice pens out there in the world somewhere but I seem to have seriously underestimated. Thanks for sharing the pictures folks.

Now, I'm going to stop typing and go look at some more pen threads...


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I have quite a few MBs but this is my first Pelikan in 20 years:


----------



## laxexquis

My collection:

First blue med. point Papermate

Second Black med. point Write Bros Papermate

Third Red med. point Papermate Write Bros Grip


----------



## J.B. Books

SMSgt Bo said:


> I have quite a few MBs but this is my first Pelikan in 20 years:


That's a nice looking Pelikan. What model is it?


----------



## cspower

Question for you!!!! 

Is a Bic considered a pen, or pos?

Just kidding,
cs power


----------



## Haplo

Any Lamy 2000 owners here? It's my only real "good" pen, and it's fantastic.


----------



## Aaron Weikart

Decided to finally treat myself with something I have had my eyes on for years: The Parker Sonnet. Some say it is controversial, but I really don't give a damn, because it is the most beautiful pen I have ever seen for $240.


----------



## Shangas




----------



## Aaron Weikart

Shangas said:


>


I love your vintage Parkers, especially the one with the full luster surface. They are fantastic! Is that a vacumatic I spot? Please bear with me, I am still an amateur with writing instruments!

Regards:
-Aaron N. Weikart


----------



## raisedbyrats

Stunning collections and pictures.


----------



## Shangas

Replying to Aaron, the pens are, left to right: 

Parker Duofold Big Red (1928). 
Parker '51'. 
Parker '51'.
Parker '51' Flighter (1949). 
Parker '45' (1970). 
Parker Lady Duofold (British, 1960). 
Sheaffer Balance (1935). 
Sheaffer Balance OS in marbled green (1930). 
Sheaffer school pen (yellow).
Sheaffer school pen (red). 
Campo Marzio Minny. 
Montblanc Meisterstuck '145' Chopin. 

No Vacumatics, sorry!  

Next row: 

Canadian junior-size Waterman (Ca. 1935). 
Waterman Phileas (Ca. 1980). 
Mabie-Todd Blackbird (Ca. 1946). 
Conway Stewart 87. 
Conway Stewart (model & date unknown). 
Cross Metropolis (Ca. 2000). 
Summit S-100. 
Mentmore Diploma. 
Duragold third-tier pen. 
Conklin crescent-filler (Ca. 1914). 

There are a couple of other pens in my collection which aren't shown here. They include a Conway Stewart from the 1930s, and a nickel-plated dip-pen from the 1880s. 

Unfortunately, no Vacumatics. However, there are various other pens in there which are famous pens, such as the Duofold, the '51', the '45' and the Crescent-filler. All pens work and they are all filled and ready to write. My current writers are the Duofold and the 1930 Sheaffer Balance. 

I repaired the majority of the pens myself. I fixed the Conklin crescent-filler (currently the oldest pen in my collection), and most of the Watermen and C/Stewarts.

The pen with the frosted stainless steel on the top row is a Parker '51' Flighter, from 1949. It was the first addition to my collection, when I seriously started collecting, about two or three years ago, now. I've been a seasoned user of fountain pens for 15 years now. I'm 22 years old, so I've been using them since I was seven. I simply refuse to write with anything else. Apart from maybe a dip-pen. I took up the hobby of repairing my own pens, along with collecting and using, so that I could collect more pens and learn a useful and interesting hobby.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## jhowton

I don't have pictures of most of my pens for some reason, here's a few:

Mont Blanc - 100th Anniversary Fountain Pen:













































Mont Blanc - Franz Kafka Special Edition:


----------



## shandy

Here are mine, my Mont Blanc has now gone, I gave it to a friend and she is really enjoying writing with it:-!

So now I am down to my wonderful Nakaya portable writer, Conway Stewart 84 (circa 1955), Parker Vacumatic (1945) and parker Duofold (1928)
Both Parkers are getting a lot of attention as they write superbly:-!
Here are some pictures.

Nakaya:









Conway Stewart:









Parker's, Vacumatic and Duofold:


----------



## danielb

whow this thread is amazing
beautiful pens and realy great photos


----------



## HenryLouis

Haplo said:


> Any Lamy 2000 owners here? It's my only real "good" pen, and it's fantastic.


I do!


----------



## MTG910DA-1V

I have one: Jinhao X750 B nib
Scrikss M nib
Lily M nib


----------



## Benjamin Chin

cspower said:


> Question for you!!!!
> 
> Is a Bic considered a pen, or pos?
> 
> Just kidding,
> cs power


The BIC is easily one of the most sought after pen brand in the world. There is even claim that millions are sold each day. Don't play-play !! :-d


----------



## Benjamin Chin

.


----------



## sixties.nut

There is some really nice pens here. I'm surprised there is no Caran's though. I especially like the Tombo 707, I've never seen it before.

Here are some pens I made myself:


----------



## stilov

This is my little collection

From top clockwise.

MontBlanc Carrera prototype colors, bought as NOS
MontBlanc Generation, gold Roller Ball
MontBlanc Starwalker, ballpoint
MontBlanc Meisterstuck ballpoint (from the 80's)
MontBlanc Meisterstuck fountain (also from 80's)
Esterbrook J Transitional fountain
BMW pen
Custom made by my wife's uncle
MontBlanc Generation, platinum ballpoint


----------



## cavallino33

Rotring 600 and my alpha jump hour :-d


----------



## jaytaylor

Thats a perfect combo. :-!



cavallino33 said:


> Rotring 600 and my alpha jump hour :-d


----------



## Silver Lake Woodworks

Here are some of my favorites. b-)

Ring-necked pheasant feathers cast in clear resin:



















Bakelite and casein rollerball:










Bakelite and casein fountain:










Spalted pecan from Texas:










Amboyna burl from SE Asia:










Huon pine burl from Tasmania w/ African blackwood accent:










Lignum vitae from Mexico with contrasting sapwood:










Royal purple quilted acrylic:










Lace redwood burl from California:










Cocobolo from Panama:










Masur birch from Finland:


----------



## googoo

quick snaps of some of my writers. i love that Waterman Gentleman


----------



## enricodepaoli

so I recogn we have another Mercedes-Benz lover here...


----------



## Serevro

My Caran d' Ache:










The Caran Rollerball + My Speedy Reduced (what I'm using today at work):










---

An old photo which happens to be in my Photobucket album. My Montblanc Kafka:










Sorry for the crappy phone pics!


----------



## Yoda2005

Not the most expensive pen in the world, but put in a Fisher Space Pen refill and it is one heck of a pen. Reminds me a little of the Rotring 300.


----------



## zs180v6

Blue


----------



## Silver Lake Woodworks

Guineafowl feathers encased in clear resin. Fountain pen and ballpoint:




























--------------










--------------

A shot of them together:










And a couple closeup pics:



















These are for sale if anyone is interested. PM me for details.

- Joe


----------



## wysanz

:-!


----------



## RJ-Omega

Here is one of my pens. I'll update asap


----------



## NABodie

A few vacumatics, 1st, 2nd, and 3rd generations in all the colors.


----------



## enricodepaoli




----------



## Silver Lake Woodworks

NABodie said:


> View attachment 373692
> 
> A few vacumatics, 1st, 2nd, and 3rd generations in all the colors.


That's quite a collection!


----------



## Preston

This would be for the most part my "use" rotation of pens. Probably except for the little Sheaffer fountain pen.









This is how I keep them for easy access, works well.









Lego Man is of course tasked with holding the Rotring.









Peace,
Preston


----------



## Walker76

Picture quality is pretty bad, but here are my Cross pens and my Fisher space pen which is a very versatile pen for work. The Cross fountain pen is a medium nib and I have a Waterman on the way.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Inherited from my grandpa his Parker 51 next to my 1964 Heuer Carrera re-issue.


----------



## wysanz




----------



## bassplayrr

Pens left to right: Sleeping Beauty LE, Visconti Cosmopolitan LE, Conklin Mark Twain Crescent, and Parker "51". Last is a '47 Parker Vacumatic Major. I the Conklin and "51" are soon to be given away as gifts though, so I'll have to start hunting for replacements. ;-)


----------



## paulie485

I have some pens and some watches. More pens than watches, actually. I've always felt that was because pens are less expensive than watches, so for a given budget one could acquire a larger number of smaller widgets. Looking at these collections, though, I have to rethink that philosophy.


----------



## Lawrenc454

Here are some I made. Lonnie


----------



## bassplayrr

Beautiful work!


----------



## hswjr




----------



## Chris Hughes

Beautiful photo, hswjr. I love the warm, saturated colors and the composition of the nibs fanning out in an irregular arc.

Here's some VERY down and dirty snapshots of some of my pens. I'll do better shots at some point.

First a bunch of ballpoints. From the top:

My mom's Cross Century from about 1975. She used it to write checks.

A Fisher Bullet Space Pen.

A batch of Retro 51 Tornado's in various finishes.










Now some fountain pens. From left to right:

A Noodler's Flex in Poltergeist Pumpkin.

A LAMY Studio Palladium.

A Waterman Charleston.

A TWSBI Diamond 530 (with Private Reserve American Blue showing in the ink chamber)

A Waterman Cerene Deluxe in Prussian Blue.

Two Pilot Capless/Namiki Vanishing Points.


----------



## enricodepaoli

My Parker pen collection.


----------



## Chris Hughes

Cool carrying case. Where did you get that?


----------



## enricodepaoli

Chris Hughes said:


> Cool carrying case. Where did you get that?


Search on ebay for Rosetta pen case. Good luck !

Did you like my pens also or the case only ? lol


----------



## Chris Hughes

enricodepaoli said:


> Search on ebay for Rosetta pen case. Good luck !
> 
> Did you like my pens also or the case only ? lol


Cool pens for sure. How about some info on them?


----------



## enricodepaoli

Chris Hughes said:


> Cool pens for sure. How about some info on them?


All Parker Pens

top left to right :

Frontier black/red/gt fountain
Frontier black/green/gt rollerball
Vector ss pencil
Vector ss rollerball
Vector black ballpoint
Vector black fountain

bottom left to right :

Big Red orange ballpoint
Duofold pearl/black/gt ballpoint
Latitude brown/gt ballpoint
45 gold fountain
45 ss/gt fountain
Jotter gold ballpoint
Jotter ss ballpoint
Sonnet ss/gold fountain
51 gold fountain (inherited from grandpa, 1955)


----------



## Chris Hughes

Nice. I was a devoted Jotter user for many years. Now practically all of my writing is done with fountain pens. Love the 51. A classic!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Chris Hughes said:


> Nice. I was a devoted Jotter user for many years. Now practically all of my writing is done with fountain pens. Love the 51. A classic!


I also prefer the fountain pens.. but Parker's gel ballpoint refills are so smooth ! I mix and match.. my pen collection is restricted to PARKERs and my watch collection only has TAG HEUERs. Thanks for writing ! By the way.. my 51 belonged to my grandpa ! His name and a 1955 date is engraved on it and it still writes amazingly nice !! Thanks for posting !


----------



## Mike9178

Here is my Pilot Capless with ST Dupont lighter


----------



## whitley

My daily use pens...

*Parker* International Pearl & Black Rollerball
*Montblanc Roller & Plain Ball*


IMAG0408 by rmw1971, on Flickr


----------



## Bisquitlips

Gorgeous pens guys!

A couple of mine:


----------



## fatehbajwa

Waterman Sterling


----------



## Triodeman

These are some of my fountain pens:

Nakaya Writer Portable Kuro-tamenuri with flexible medium-fine 2 tone nib










Platinum 25G Limited Edition Carbon Pen



















Pilot Custom 845










Sailor Ebonite


----------



## Shangas

My latest pen:










Conway Stewart. Gold-filled.

Engraving on the barrel I.Ds the owner as 'R. Jemmeson., Xmas 1942'.

Research brings up a William Robert Jemmeson (1878-1954) as the likely owner.


----------



## jasonp1

My Hinderer Investigator pen purchased three weeks ago. Very nice!








I did a review here: Photography Equipment and Outdoor Gear Reviews.: Rick Hinderer Aluminum Investigator Pen Review


----------



## fatehbajwa

A few pictures I took of a few of my pens a long time back....


----------



## art1118

First time posting here. I have a Saltz Bros. Army & Navy Bullet Pen that I understand is rare.


----------



## Sinjjchoo

art1118 said:


> First time posting here. I have a Saltz Bros. Army & Navy Bullet Pen that I understand is rare.
> 
> View attachment 551980
> View attachment 551981
> View attachment 551982


Waa.. is real old pen, I suppose the history much be interesting. You have any inf. of it.
Hopefully it is still functional.
Regards
Eddie


----------



## Kittysafe

*Other than watches, I have always loved pens... if I had money I would love to buy nice pens, but alas, I can never bring myself to splurge like that on "things"... so here are two pens I like... I wish I had the Cross pens I had from my Bar Mitzvah, or the clock watch I had in second grade from my grandparents, but I don't...

**The Patriotic pen I bought while visiting my sister in New York, laser pointer for the cats...

*


----------



## Packleader

Loddonite said:


> Oh dear, I wish I hadn't found this thread, it's going to be expensive. I had a vague idea that there were some nice pens out there in the world somewhere but I seem to have seriously underestimated. Thanks for sharing the pictures folks.
> 
> Now, I'm going to stop typing and go look at some more pen threads...


I've been avoiding this forum for exactly the same reason. This is my first pen thread. I'm hooked.

Yet another addiction. Sigh. :roll:

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## shockzor

Bisquitlips said:


> Gorgeous pens guys!
> 
> A couple of mine:
> 
> View attachment 480875


Say, if you ever don't want your Mont Blanc fountain or Submariner, I'd be glad to take them off your hands for you! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## nunocrt

Rotring mechanic pencil, Sheaffer targa, Waterman Explorer II and Parker urban. All fountain pens


----------



## dbh

Ordered months ago, picked up yesterday. Visconti **** Sapiens, fine:


----------



## buffalowings

good pics say what a 1000 crap webcam shots will say

pelikan m730, my prized baby that I bought off ebay (it was described as a m420 at the time)


----------



## Kittysafe

That Visconti is gorgeous.


----------



## paracord

MB 149...


----------



## OrangeSport

Pen, pencils and watches:


----------



## enricodepaoli

Classic beauties


----------



## Xjems




----------



## edulpj

My three black beauties... From left to right: Esterbrook SJ, Esterbrook LJ and Esterbrook J...


----------



## N&S

I only have one "proper" pen. A Cross Classic Century 10 karat that was given to me by my grandfather not that long ago, two years perhaps. The pen itself though is, I think, from the late eighties. 








I've been using this pretty much every school-day for about a year when I decided last week that I also need a decent pencil. So I got this Waterman Hémisphère last week. Really enjoy it.


----------



## quantex

It is all giod boss.


----------



## edulpj

My pencils... From top to bottom

- Koh-I-Noor Toison d'Or 5900 - 2mm lead
- Reform Basic - 0.5 mm lead
- Parker 45 - 0.9 mm lead
- Esterbrook J - 1.1 mm lead
- Parker VS - 0.9 mm lead


----------



## KarenChezk

OMG, this is a beautiful pen I bought one for my father and I have only used it once but it has a lasting impression it writes so fluently.... you will be pleased I am sure 

-Kar


----------



## mike120

Two Fisher pens. A Matte Black Bullet and a Shuttle Series. Not going to be willing to spend any more than this for rather a while I think.


----------



## edulpj

СОЮЗ 1950 (Soyuz) - Leningrad

Accordion filler


----------



## edulpj

СОЮЗ 1960 (Soyuz) - Leningrad

Internal piston filler. Note that this isn't a removable converter. It's a screw pump fixed in the pen. This is the most present filling system in the russian fountain pens.


----------



## edulpj

Long Life 1948 - People Republic of China

Ebonite (hard rubber) fountain pen. The smoothest hand-feeling material...


----------



## D N Ravenna

Most interesting! Sort of like a Parker Duofold, but with a Sheaffer nib! Where do you find interesting items such as these? Just curious.

Best regards,

Dan


----------



## edulpj

Long Life is very common in eBay... There are a big batch in Thailand. All new and never used pens, but the pens arrives almost dead... A complete overhauling is needed to put them in shape. Chinese pens, have fantastic extra-fine nibs.


----------



## davemill

There are so many nice looking pens here. I only have a few from the 30s - 50s. Never tried to see if these were working, just liked the styles.


----------



## MHe225

Before showing my pen, allow me a little pensive story first:

I learned to write at age 6, using a pencil. After about 3 months they gave us old fashioned dip pens and used it till I graduated to a (cheap) fountain pen at age 8. I wrote with my fountain pen all the way through elementary school and high school and got a really nice and "expensive" Sheaffer fountain pen when I graduated high school in '78. I've worn this pen out in college (going through 3 ink cartridges per week - lots of writing) and got an even nicer Sheaffer Targa (pictured below) when I received my masters in '83. I still use this pen every single day; the alternative writing instrument is a mechanical pencil.









As you can see, my '83 Sheaffer Targa looks extremely tired with the lacque (sp?) finish peeling / mostly gone. This finish was said to last a lifetime. The pen is now a little over 28 years old, has lost most of its lacque and actually looks pretty pathetic. Great discussion starter, though, as it draws a variety of comments when I'm in (business) meetings. I'm too attached to this pen to replace it by a nicer and shinier one. Plus, the pen still writes very well. I have contacted Sheaffer about refinishing the pen, but never got a reply to my messages.

RonB

PS - Apologies for my "littering"


----------



## D N Ravenna

Nice Ron.. I have two Targas myself and they are frequently in the rotation. One is a black covered model with a gold nib and the other is a stainless with steel nib. Both look nice and write even better.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## edulpj

A Parker 51 MkIII Flighter CT - made in Brazil - 1974

The last model...


----------



## edulpj

A Parker 45 Insignia - made in Brazil - 1976


----------



## edulpj

Parker 21 Super (3rd generation) 1965 - bought NOS two years ago - onde of my most loved workhorses...


----------



## Monocrom

edulpj said:


> View attachment 708209
> 
> 
> Parker 21 Super (3rd generation) 1965 - bought NOS two years ago - onde of my most loved workhorses...


NOS from 1965?

Where was that sweet gem hidden away at for so long?


----------



## edulpj

Parker 21 Super, was a popular model. There are several P21's (including the "Flighter" model in stainless steel) on eBay...


----------



## Monocrom

If an item is listed as New Old Stock, but is being sold on eBay by an individual who doesn't own a retail business; than it has likely been bought at a store previously. I don't always trust those listings on the Bay.


----------



## edulpj

The pen has come with a NEW bladder... And the seller is an old - and trust - pal...


----------



## SixtyLion

From top to bottom:

Cross Apogee Executive Rose Gold with ballpoint refill
Waterman Perspective Rollerball
Parker Urban Premium Rollerball
Waterman Hemisphere Rollerball
CountyComm Embassy Pen
Lamy Pico pen
Lamy Scribble pencil

and Ronson lighter


----------



## hamilton314

My goodness,
That is a great collection, and fantastic photos,
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## hendra324

here is my pen...PARKER 75 Insignia circa 1975


----------



## edulpj

Ballograf Serie 2000 - Sweden

Left: Polished Titanium
Right: Brushed Stainless Steel


----------



## D N Ravenna

edulpj said:


> Ballograf Serie 2000 - Sweden
> 
> Left: Polished Titanium
> Right: Brushed Stainless Steel


Those are pretty neat. What kind of nibs do they have?

My thinnest pen is a Parker 180 Flighter. Tough to write with it for more than one day, but I really do like using it.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## edulpj

Both have stainless steel gold plated nibs... Medium. Silky smooth nibs... Ballograf are a ballpen specialized factory, but they try to enter the fountain pens market in early 80's. There was a great experience, but they opt to focus in their well succeeded ballpoint line.

I like very much slim pens. But you need to persist to use if you want to be allright with them...


----------



## georges zaslavsky

some of my pens
the watermans

















the parkers









the MBs

















the italians

















the vintage sheaffer vacfill collection


----------



## yande

Great collection Georges. Thanks for sharing.. Enlightening, and scary at the same time! BTW, I was gifted my first fountain pen today by a WUS member..... Oh, a slippery slope I see.
Thanks Fluppyboy.. And Georges.


----------



## yande

MHe225 said:


> Before showing my pen, allow me a little pensive story first:
> 
> I learned to write at age 6, using a pencil. After about 3 months they gave us old fashioned dip pens and used it till I graduated to a (cheap) fountain pen at age 8. I wrote with my fountain pen all the way through elementary school and high school and got a really nice and "expensive" Sheaffer fountain pen when I graduated high school in '78. I've worn this pen out in college (going through 3 ink cartridges per week - lots of writing) and got an even nicer Sheaffer Targa (pictured below) when I received my masters in '83. I still use this pen every single day; the alternative writing instrument is a mechanical pencil.
> 
> View attachment 706471
> 
> 
> As you can see, my '83 Sheaffer Targa looks extremely tired with the lacque (sp?) finish peeling / mostly gone. This finish was said to last a lifetime. The pen is now a little over 28 years old, has lost most of its lacque and actually looks pretty pathetic. Great discussion starter, though, as it draws a variety of comments when I'm in (business) meetings. I'm too attached to this pen to replace it by a nicer and shinier one. Plus, the pen still writes very well. I have contacted Sheaffer about refinishing the pen, but never got a reply to my messages.
> 
> RonB
> 
> PS - Apologies for my "littering"


Great story Ron, thoroughly enjoyed it. You have a Masters, I don't, but this little program helps me add 'r's to words such as 'lacquer".... WordWeb: English dictionary, thesaurus, and word finder software. 
I'd say one of my most frequently used 'Free' programs. Yes, just started the slippery slope of pens, though have always loved Stationary stores..


----------



## edulpj

Reform Basic Trio - Germany - 1980

Mechanical Pencil: 0.5 mm lead
Fountain Pen: medium nib
Ballpoint Pen: Parker compatible refill


----------



## MHe225

yande said:


> Great story Ron, thoroughly enjoyed it. You have a Masters*, I don't, but this little program helps me add 'r's to words such as 'lacquer".... WordWeb: English dictionary, thesaurus, and word finder software.
> I'd say one of my most frequently used 'Free' programs. Yes, just started the slippery slope of pens, though have always loved Stationary stores.


Thanks, Mark, that's a very helpful little program. The main problem here is that English is my 3rd language ..... ;-)

Every now and then I will visit a "pen store" and drool over all the nice offerings. So far I have managed to fight off the urge to pick up a few. There are some very nice (and very expensive) Sheaffer, Waterman, Mont Blanc and Parker (Duofold series) pens out there .....

RonB

* obviously not in languages, literature or something alike :-d And I wasn't trying to show off - it was part of the story.
xxRelated to that story, you may have seen the watch, a gift from my parents, that chronicles my "academic achievements:

xx


----------



## Outlawyer

Keeps saying "file too big"

Ohhhhh....PENS

My bad.


----------



## yande

MHe225 said:


> Thanks,
> * obviously not in languages, literature or something alike :-d And I wasn't trying to show off - it was part of the story.
> xxRelated to that story, you may have seen the watch, a gift from my parents, that chronicles my "academic achievements:
> 
> xx
> View attachment 720545


Regarding watches, nothing better than a watch that chronicles ones life/achievements. It is, after all, all about time. That is a beautiful possession for you and (forgive me if I am wrong) I would think its value far greater than money could ever buy. That's special!


----------



## dspaulson

Here's one of my go-to pens....(among many). County Comm Titanium Embassy Pen


----------



## Kittysafe

Cross C Series, I was given one by a client, and I bought my brother one in blue... I love this pen.


----------



## Therightadvisor

Just saw this thread. Pens are probably the number one thing I collect. Here's a few pictures of MOST of my collection.

Mont Blanc-14
Sheaffer-Roughly 15-20
Parker- Roughly 15-20
Waterman-Roughly 8
I have 4-5 others that are in the $100+ range and the rest are all cheaper ones I keep around to pad those cases.


----------



## ssssnake




----------



## BigNick73

I only have a few but this one is probably my favorite, turned from eucalyptus burl.


----------



## Frank451

some beautiful pens.......


----------



## Kittysafe

Up Top: #2 Pencil, New York Laser/Flash light pen I got in Manhattan 
From Left to Right: Fisher space pen, Red Bar Radio pen (I was an admin), Cross C Series Rollerball, Uniball Stephen Colbert pen, Mont Blanc style acrylic, Uniball from a friend, Caran d'Ache


----------



## Orhorolgy

Silver Lake Woodworks said:


> Guineafowl feathers encased in clear resin. Fountain pen and ballpoint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> A shot of them together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple closeup pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for sale if anyone is interested. PM me for details.
> 
> - Joe


JOE! These pens are "AWESOME"!!!!!


----------

